# DL goes fishing!



## Stitch147 (Oct 19, 2016)

It may just be me, but i saw this and thought of DL right away!


----------



## Redkite (Oct 19, 2016)

Oh!  I can't unsee that now...


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 19, 2016)

As much as I would like to deny it sadly I cannot. I must add however in my own defence that I do not do it for the fish. I just love the minimalist apparel


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 19, 2016)

It can't be DL because he recently claimed that he had a birth mark on his behind that looked exactly like a portrait of George W Bush


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm liking the bra top!  Wonder if we could have a front view?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 19, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> It can't be DL because he recently claimed that he had a birth mark on his behind that looked exactly like a portrait of George W Bush




You have quoted me a little out if context. I actually said I had a bushy ar.........boretum


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 19, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> I'm liking the bra top!  Wonder if we could have a front view?




Leave it lady


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 19, 2016)

Only asking!


----------



## Jonsi (Oct 19, 2016)

Leaving aside the 'Life Jacket' ...I can't understand why he's wearing wellies?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 19, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Leaving aside the 'Life Jacket' ...I can't understand why he's wearing wellies?


Perhaps they're his FMBs


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 19, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Leaving aside the 'Life Jacket' ...I can't understand why he's wearing wellies?




There is a thread running on the forum at the moment regarding athletes foot. Dry feet are a must to avoid fungal conditions


----------



## Jonsi (Oct 19, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Perhaps they're his FMBs


that's his hat


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 19, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Perhaps they're his FMBs




FMB's does not compute. Please elaborate? Ooohhhhhh wait a minu...............Oh my giddy aunt


----------



## KateR (Oct 19, 2016)

Love it


----------



## Owen (Oct 19, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> There is a thread running on the forum at the moment regarding athletes foot. Dry feet are a must to avoid fungal conditions


But wellies only make the condition worse and get you into a stereotypical association with North Welsh people.


----------



## Jonsi (Oct 19, 2016)

Owen said:


> But wellies only make the condition worse and get you into a stereotypical association with North Welsh people.


steady there...steady.

That lake is definitely *not* in Wales ...how do I know ? ...it's not got a Liverpool or Birmingham City Council Reservoir sign anywhere near it!!!

*Cofiwch Dryweryn!*


----------



## Owen (Oct 19, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> steady there...steady.
> 
> That lake is definitely *not* in Wales ...how do I know ? ...it's not got a Liverpool or Birmingham City Council Reservoir sign anywhere near it!!!
> 
> *Cofiwch Dryweryn!*


Hook, line and Sinker!


----------



## Jonsi (Oct 19, 2016)

Owen said:


> Hook, line and Sinker!


you set 'em up ...I'll knock 'em down!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 19, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> steady there...steady.
> 
> That lake is definitely *not* in Wales ...how do I know ? ...it's not got a Liverpool or Birmingham City Council Reservoir sign anywhere near it!!!
> 
> *Cofiwch Dryweryn!*





The lake is definitely not in Wales because it doesn't have a geezer called Idris selling Welsh flags from it our of a wooden hut


----------



## Ljc (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks I needed a laugh. I feel for those poor fish most of whom must now be blind.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 19, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Thanks I needed a laugh. I feel for those poor fish most of whom must now be blind.





I can assure you lady whenever I get out my.................bait I always get a bite


----------



## Owen (Oct 19, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I can assure you lady whenever I get out my.................bait I always get a bite


Not surprised with your dodgy flies and fish nets


----------



## Ljc (Oct 19, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I can assure you lady whenever I get out my.................bait I always get a bite


Really
I'd be worried about the Pacu if I were you


----------



## Jonsi (Oct 19, 2016)

One look at that bloke and the fish would be killing themselves


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 19, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> One look at that bloke and the fish would be killing themselves




Jonsi bach are you familiar with Japanese Hari Kari mutton? It is a sheep that ritually offs itself by banging itself repeatedly over the head with a leek. Apparently they are coming soon to North Wales. Your fellow Blodwyns will be burning English holiday homes in celebration pryhnawn da


----------



## Owen (Oct 19, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Jonsi bach are you familiar with Japanese Hari Kari mutton? It is a sheep that ritually offs itself by banging itself repeatedly over the head with a leek. Apparently they are coming soon to North Wales. Your fellow Blodwyns will be burning English holiday homes in celebration pryhnawn da


Careful BAMF warning, remember Rorkes Drift.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 19, 2016)

Forget me not


----------



## FergusC (Oct 20, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I can assure you lady whenever I get out my.................bait I always get a bite


DL found this sketch of you!





http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 20, 2016)

Fergus I never wear a hat in the river


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 21, 2016)

And another for you DL - see, we all think about you


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 21, 2016)

It obviously doesn't refer to my....................kite. I am the windiest son of a.............kite flier that ever lived and flew a kite


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 21, 2016)

I've never flown a kite. OH knows it's on my eventual bucket list


----------

